# Etsy - search by seller location



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2021)

Thought this might interest @debodun

I use search filters for seller location on Etsy for things such as artisanal pieces that I want to make sure come from the region of interest.

@debodun thought of your collectables while searching for an item and wondered if there are sellers near you who might make the drive to buy some of your things in bulk.

Here's an Albany seller who might be interested in some of your collections.  She has 5 star ratings and over 1,000 sales.   All you have to do is create an Etsy account and direct message her.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/UpcycledCottageDecor


.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 19, 2021)

I’ve mentioned the Etsy idea before but unfortunately she wasn’t interested. She would actually make a fortune selling her stuff off Etsy or to someone who sells off Etsy. It’s the number one place for people seeking unique antiques or collectibles.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’ve mentioned the Etsy idea before but unfortunately she wasn’t interested. She would actually make a fortune selling her stuff off Etsy or to someone who sells off Etsy. It’s the number one place for people seeking unique antiques or collectibles.



I remembered she didn't want to do it herself, but didn't know if she's aware of the way to search to find Etsy sellers near her.  I doubt the sellers would pay more than lower end garage sale prices, but it could mean moving a bunch of stuff in bulk that hasn't garnered interest at her actual garage sales.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 19, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I remembered she didn't want to do it herself, but didn't know if she's aware of the way to search to find Etsy sellers near her.  I doubt the sellers would pay more than rock bottom garage sale prices, but it could mean moving a bunch of stuff in bulk that hasn't garnered interest at her actual garage sales.


I’d say they would be  willing to pay more than rock dollar prices considering the profit they make for selling the stuff but that’s a really good idea Annie. That way she could get rid of a lot of stuff without having the headache of using credit cards and dealing with lots of people which I know she doesn’t like.
Awesome idea.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2021)

I edited it to lower end instead of rock bottom .  I don't know how they calculate what's reasonable to pay accounting for Etsy's cut and what all is involved in packing and shipping ...including the time to do it. Someone who has been doing it awhile probably has an idea of what stuff will go for and how to calculate what they're willing to pay initially. She's got a good photo catalogue and could communicate electronically with sellers re price before they commit to traveling to get it.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2021)

Never heard back from Cottage Decor.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2021)

deleted.


----------



## Remy (Apr 11, 2021)

I've watched a number of videos for "crazy lamp lady" on YouTube and she has a Ebay store. She makes wild business but she also seems to have a following. I think she is in Pennsylvania.

I watched one where they went to a big flea market in another state to buy. I wonder if selling at a flea market is something that deb could do. Things could be bought by dealers. Then they sell and ship anywhere.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I edited it to lower end instead of rock bottom .  I don't know how they calculate what's reasonable to pay accounting for Etsy's cut and what all is involved in packing and shipping ...including the time to do it. Someone who has been doing it awhile probably has an idea of what stuff will go for and how to calculate what they're willing to pay initially. She's got a good photo catalogue and could communicate electronically with sellers re price before they commit to traveling to get it.


I think it’s 40 cents every three months to advertise and they take 3% of whatever you sell. They set up all the software so it’s very user friendly.


----------

